# DVD Still Rules!



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Despite old and new technologies, at $23 billion,
DVD still rules movie market share*

SkyReport:


> Don't worry about on-demand and web video downloads just yet. According to the Entertainment Merchants Association's annual report released Tuesday, DVD still rules the home theater market, accounting for $23 billion in purchases and rentals in 2006. Box office revenues brought in $9.5 billion last year, while on-demand and internet movie sources accounted for only $982 million.
> 
> "While consumers are viewing filmed entertainment through an increasing variety of devices and services, they remain loyal to DVD," said EMA president Bo Andersen. "DVD will continue to be the most popular way for the public to view movies for the foreseeable future, and we expect high-definition discs to become the dominant home video format within five years."
> 
> But it's not all good news for independent retailers. The study also found that 43 percent of all DVDs are sold through big box stores like Best Buy and Circuit City. Smaller retailers only claim 16 percent of this market, while online rental services account for another 16 percent. Self-service DVD kiosks only accounted for 1 percent of the rental market last year, but the EMA expects the segment to grow rapidly in the coming years.


www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

